# Organic Grain Alcohol for Natural perfume making



## nikky (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know where i can get Organic Grain Alcohol in the UK? I am a soaper and wish to venture into creating all natural perfume.

Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know if this company sells smaller amounts but you could contact them. http://www.haymanspecialityproducts.co.uk/products.html


----------



## nikky (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Hazel,
i will contact them.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## radar-78 (Sep 29, 2013)

Don't think the organic grain alcohol is available to buy here.Most use denatured alcohol which is available here.Their info page says you need a licence from HMRC and informs you how to go about it. The following suppliers, however do not mention such a licence. Perfumers alcohol available here and here. These also do formulators alcohol which has a different solvent, DPG instead of MPG in the perfumers alcohol. I believe, in the UK it can only be purchased with the additives which ensures it is 'denatured' or unfit for human consumption. Oh, and I just remembered these for small quantities too.


----------

